# goodbye lola xxx



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

one of my rabbits passed away this morning  dont know why but then i dont know how old she was. she has some lovely babies last year. im just gutted she has gone  really loved her.

R.I.P baby hope you are ok now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

took couple weeks ago xxx


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...R,I.P little rabbit


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! RIP xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awww RIP Lola... 

Sami


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks everyone xxx


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awwww bless so sorry R.I.P lola xxx


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks hun


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sorry*

So sorry Kelly ...will be online tom if ya want to talk to me .


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks hun


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, R.I.P


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, I'm sorry. R.I.P lovely bunny *


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks alot xx


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

really sorry huney xxxx R.I.P little angel XXX


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

rip lola


----------

